# Anyone want to work through a workbook together?



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm thinking The Cognitive Behavioral Workbook for Depression, The Anxiety & Phobia Workbook, and/or The Shyness & Social Anxiety Workbook. If anyone is interested in working through one of these, sharing some exercise results and holding each other accountable, let me know!


----------



## sjm (Apr 30, 2010)

I would be interested in working through the depression and cognitive therapy workbook. Tell me more about it, and where I can find one.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

sjm said:


> I would be interested in working through the depression and cognitive therapy workbook. Tell me more about it, and where I can find one.


Same here.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes I am interested too


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

So I googled these workbooks, and I would be interested in trying one or both of these:
http://www.amazon.com/Shyness-Social-Anxiety-Workbook-Techniques/dp/1572242167
http://www.amazon.com/Cognitive-Behavioral-Workbook-Anxiety-Step/dp/1572245727

Has anyone on here tried these or ones like them?


----------

